# دائرة تحويل 220فولت مستمر الى 220 متناوب



## ثامر حسين (22 أغسطس 2011)

حياكم الله 
لدي فكرة تحويل تيار 220فولت مستمر الى 220 فولت متناوب بستخدام قنطرة ومذبذب وهذا المخطط




ولدي بعض الاسئلة 
1- ما هي ارقام الترانسستورات المناسبة لكي تتحمل الى 300 فولت وتيار 2 امبير وتردد5 ميكاهرتز؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
2- هل اذا سلطت تردد1كيلو هرتزعبر قاعدة الترانسستورات يخرج 220فولت و1كيلوهرتز؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (22 أغسطس 2011)

اخى
1- هذه دائرة توضيحية وضعتها هنا فى هذه السلسلة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t235695.html
لكن لتتحمل هذا الجهد العالى لابد من تعديل فى التصميم
2- طبعا تردد الدخول هو تردد الخروج مالم يكن الحمل دائرة رنين


----------



## ثامر حسين (22 أغسطس 2011)

مشكورررررر انتة ذهب ياذهب نفعنا الله بعلمك لكن ماهو التعديل المناسب و
ما هي ارقام الترانسستورات المناسبة لكي تتحمل الى 300 فولت وتيار 2 امبير وتردد5 ميكاهرتز؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (22 أغسطس 2011)

الترانزيستورات كثيرة لكن المشكلة أن الدائرة تحتاج تعديلات و تجارب و اختبارات لذا الأفضل أن تبحث عن الإستخدام الذى من أجله تريد بناء هذه الدائرة فى جوجل فستجد دوائر سبق تنفيذها و خبرة من سبقوا و أنفقوا أموال فى التجارب و تبدأ من حيث وصلوا - طبيعة الحمل تفرق فى الترانزيستورات التى تختارها
يمكنك فى أى وقت أن تناقش أى من هذه الدوائر هنا


----------



## يوسف مطهر (25 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## ثامر حسين (25 أغسطس 2011)

اخ ماجد لقد ذكرت في السلسلة معادلة لحساب التردد f=1/4.4rc
كيف يمكنني استخدامها ؟ ارجو اعطائي مثال كيف احسب تردد 100كيلوهرتز ماهي قيمة المفاومة والمتسعة علما اني جربت وطلعت نتيجة ارقام بالكسور


----------



## ثامر حسين (26 أغسطس 2011)

:81:


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (27 أغسطس 2011)

أين هذه المعادلة؟
عموما يكون التردد الهرتز أى ذ/ث
المقاومة بالأوم
و السعة بالفاراد
لذا يجب التحويل


----------



## ثامر حسين (27 أغسطس 2011)

*



*



*هذه المتكاملة لا تحتاج سوى توصيل الأطراف 4،7،12 بالأرضى و 14 بالجهد الموجب والذى يجب أن يكون 12 أو 15 فولت لو تريد تردد قرابة 1 ميجا وهذه سمه عامة فى عائلة **CMOS*
*الطرف 9 الخاص بوظيفة **RESET** يمكن استخدامه للتحكم بالتشغيل و الإيقاف. الخرج المزدوج من طرفى 10،11 و التردد يضبط بمقاومة بين 2،3 و مكثف بين 1،2. طبعا يفضل استخدام مفتاح لتغيير المكثف حسب التردد مع استخدام مقاومة ذات مدى محدود لضبط التردد فقط مثلا استخدام مقاومة 1ك على التوالى مع مقاومة متغيرة 10 ك و تغيير قيم المكثف حسب التردد المطلوب طبقا للمعادلة*
*F=1/4.4RC*
هذه هي المعادلة


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (27 أغسطس 2011)

ضع قيمة المقاومة r بالأوم و المكثف c بالفاراد تحصل على التردد f بالهرتز أى ذ/ ث كما سبق أن قلت فى ردى السابق


----------



## ثامر حسين (27 أغسطس 2011)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> ضع قيمة المقاومة r بالأوم و المكثف c بالفاراد تحصل على التردد f بالهرتز أى ذ/ ث كما سبق أن قلت فى ردى السابق


 مشكور اخ ماجد وتسلم


----------

